# How to obtain NHS number



## hkbiscuit (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello all! 
I'm applying for work, and one of my applications requests an NHS number. How do I obtain this?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

hkbiscuit said:


> Hello all!
> I'm applying for work, and one of my applications requests an NHS number. How do I obtain this?


Surely you mean National Insurance number?
Read HM Revenue & Customs: Applying for a National Insurance number. Basically you phone the helpline number and attend an evidence of identity interview, and all being well, they will send your number in a letter after a few weeks.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Surely you mean National Insurance number?
> Read HM Revenue & Customs: Applying for a National Insurance number. Basically you phone the helpline number and attend an evidence of identity interview, and all being well, they will send your number in a letter after a few weeks.


With applying for NIN, I was told if your on spouse visa then no interview was required. I called to make sure and received mine right at a week.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

hkbiscuit said:


> Hello all!
> I'm applying for work, and one of my applications requests an NHS number. How do I obtain this?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


If, for some reason I can't imagine, they do mean NHS number: it is allocated when you first register with a GP in the UK.

Sometimes you receive a little booklet after registering (I didn't in England but got it in Scotland) which shows your NHS number among other things.

If you have already registered with a GP and did not get the booklet, ask your GP's receptionist for it.


----------

